# Making laminated pen blanks question.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

One more question for tonight, I want to make some laminated pen blanks for my buddies at work. I want to dye some maple blue and laminate it between to pieces of wood. How deep does the dye go? Will I turn the dyed portion off when I make the pen? If this is the case, what are your thoughts on laminating wood with a acrylic in the middle? Epoxy would bind the two diffferent materials wouldn't it? Thanks again,

Adam


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

That's a real good question Adam! I have used a fair amount of dyed woods and the color does go all throughout the wood. Maybe it would be easiest just to purchase a piece of blue dyed box elder, buckeye or maple blanks and then laminate it with the other wood(s) you plan to use.


----------



## Neal Addy (Dec 6, 2009)

I believe IAP has several tutorials on this process.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you both for your answers. I didn't even know there was an IAP, thanks for the link!


----------

